# Gladesman vs Gheenoe



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

Guys I am trying to make a decision re which boat. I mostly will fish Flamingo in South Florida and shorelines in Miami. Both of these boats appear to be light and have a following in this forum. Can I get some opinions (pros/cons)? thanks


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Best advice is to wet test both and figure out for yourself which one is best fit for your needs. Price wise, a used G-Man can be picked up for around the same price as a newer LT Gheenoe. I actually own a Gladesmen and the the fit and finish is awesome. The custom trailer is also another great feature, no more sinking the hubs to launch your rig. I primarily fish in shallow water and it does this very well. It can also take a chop very well so crossing in windy conditions is not a problem. I cannot speak for the LT or Classic style gheenoes because I have never owned one. They look like nice boats too so you will have to decide after you take a spin in both. Good luck. This topic has been covered plenty of times and I'm sure it willl open up another debate. Overall, the G-Man is pretty much in a class of its own, so comparably speaking, theres not much to compare it to...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

You sir are asking one of the greatly debated topics of microskiff.com. Seach and you will see there are lots of opinions (good and bad) on the topic.

https://www.google.com/search?q=ghe...om&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=ubuntu&channel=fs

IMO, the Gheenoe NMZ and ECC Gladesmen are somewhat comparable in terms of size and stability but still very different boats. Both appeal to to certain fisherman. AH2 got it right when he said get a test ride or go fishing on both of them. Hell, get out on as many boats that are in your price range as you can. That way you will find out what boat in your budget fits your needs the best.


----------



## Sheremeta (Nov 29, 2010)

Im selling a nice LT if you are in the market. There is also a gladesmen for sale a mile from me with a 15hp Yamaha for $5,500


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

The gladesman is TIPPY, but the benefits and performance far outweigh the negtive. It is an honest 4" draft, its poles with absolute ease, it tracks straight as an arrow with an angler up front and is dead silent. Also, because of its length it offers an extremely good ride in a chop. For fishing east of flamingo (snakebite - madeira bay) the gladesman would be perfect. 

On the other hand is the Gheenoe LT25. I previously owned an LT 25 and it is a very capable boat and very versatile. Its floats shallow and is very stable for its size. It can float shallow and ride in a decent size chop and is much drier than other gheenoe models. BUT at the end of the day its not a "poling skiff" like the gladesman. It has pretty loud hull slap, wants to slide while under pole, and the fit and finish is not that great. 

If the majority of your time will be spent in Flamingo POLING the flats of Florida Bay then I would go with a gladesman. It will serve you better when poling then a gheenoe. If you are going to fish a little bit in flamingo up front, and then a little bit in the backountry (coot bay, whitewater, shark river, etc.), and a little bit in canals and lakes, and a little bit of night fishing in miami around dock lights and small bridges then I would go with the LT 25.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Also forgot to mention that IMO the gladesman will hold its value better than a gheenoe because of its superior fit and finish and the fact that there are just fewer of them. Gheenoes are mast produced and if you type in on craigslist Gheenoe you will find over 100 hits. Type in gladesman and you are lucky if you find one. 

But there is a reason that there r so many gheenoes. They are versatile and people love them. They is a very strong following of gheenoes.

East Cape produces gladesmans 1 by 1 and eah one is unique. Also, I own an East Cape Caimen and can tell you that their customer service is second to none. When you buy one of their boats new or used you are immediatley welcomed to the family. Kevin and Marc (owners) are great guys and will go out of their way to do the right thing for their customers.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Lets stay on topic please........  If you feel the need to insert your favorite boat and derail the thread it will most likely be deleted. If you absolutely feel the need to talk about a different model or brand then use the Start New Topic button and not Reply.

(And please do not look at my avatar and think I have a bias on this subject. I am as supportive of ECC's success as I am Gheenoe. Microskiff.com was created as a vendor agnostic site so these discussions could take place and we could all get toghether and fish. My comments here are solely to keep the thread from being derailed)


----------



## moniladyshalot (May 29, 2010)

Thanks guys much to think about.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

If your going to compare the gman to a noe I think it should be the nmz not an LT? If your ever up this side of town (Titusville) I'd be happy to go out for a day of fishing in my nmz.


----------



## alain_vallejo (Jun 24, 2010)

IMO the LT25, NMZ highsider, and the gladesman are three completely different boats, all design different. you need to a ride on all three


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

> If the majority of your time will be spent in Flamingo POLING the flats of Florida Bay then I would go with a gladesman. It will serve you better when poling then a gheenoe. If you are going to fish a little bit in flamingo up front, and then a little bit in the backountry (coot bay, whitewater, shark river, etc.), and a little bit in canals and lakes, and a little bit of night fishing in miami around dock lights and small bridges then I would go with the LT 25.


X2.


----------

